
Will someone please tell WeWork we’re in a downturn? - JackPoach
https://pando.com/2016/03/10/will-someone-please-tell-wework-were-downturn/ee045fd20a33c9690115743c493ea4b5fbc8ce18/
======
Freak_NL
_This member-only article was unlocked for you by Sarah Lacy. Unlock expires 1
day, 9 hours from now. For unlimited access to all of Pando, become a Pando
member for just $10 a month._

So by tomorrow this article is paywalled for HN visitors? Is there a
workaround?

